# Lid seam replacement



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

The seam on my glass lid has come off completely. Any suggestions on how to fix it? Better than the tape solution?


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

If its the hinge part JL sells them King Eds does also.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If the hinge itself is not broken, clean the glass and hinge channel, and run a small bead of clear silicone in the channel. Press the glass into the channel and shazam! Glass will never pop out again. I just use reg clear silicone, never had a problem.


----------

